# BBQ resting pork butt and brisket



## cheftalkuser (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi, Im based in the UK and have asked this question of my local FHO but no reply. Hot holding food is restricted to 2 hours but I wonder if I am interpreting the rules incorrectly. I smoke brisket and pork amongst other things, but if I am doing a large amount there is no way that this can all be prepped packed etc and held in hot boxes without it being outwith a 2 hour window.. i.e I get my pork and brisket ready and it will be 4 hours until the event there is no way anyone is still smoking and cooking these as they travel to the event. So I must be interpreting the rules incorrectly, if I rest the Brisket and ribs and put into my hot box these things can stay hot above 63 degrees c for hours but Im ready that hot holding is only allowed for 2 hours... which means reheating ...

I know in America many BBQ joints will rest their brisket for up to 9 hours .

Am I right/wrong on this?

tks


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I think you're miss reading the Health dept rules. This is from the UK 

If hot food will be on display for more than 2 hours, keep above 63oC.....Thats 145F


----------



## cheftalkuser (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks for reply, yes I was getting them wrong. Spoke to my local health inspector who clarified food can be held for any length of time above 63F, (although not sure I would want to). Just need to ensure its temped regularly, if it falls below that it can be reheated but needs used within 2 hours, or again falling below that, removed and chilled for reuse another time.


----------

